# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.07 - New models and features

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.07 - New models and features*  *As you know Infinty Team work hard and silently, but results of silent work may exceed any expectation.*
It takes more that hour to prepare list of changes so you can imagine how much time takes a work itself. *Let's respect silent hard work instead of everyday's bla-bla (like many others do).*  *Thank you to be with us during last 15 years !* 
List of changes for v2.07: 
Core: 
 NewSOC  : MT6785 support under test
 NewSOC  : MT6885 support under test
 Changed : Protocol updated for RAPHAEL line
 Changed : Protocol updated for LEGACY line
 BugFix  : MT6752 support fixed
 BugFix  : MT8172/MT8173/MT8176 BROM support fixed
 BugFix  : MT6570 support fixed
 Changed : EMI engine revised
 Changed : AutomaticBoot selection revised. More types and combinations are supported. 
 Changed : Loader v1924 supported and tested
 Changed : Loader v1936 supported and tested
 Changed : Loader v1944 supported and tested 
Flasher :
 New feature: unmerged signature support 
  - Files with external signatures now flash correctly 
 New feature: Forced mode for Raphael line 
  - Allow automatically skip repartition, erase operations if it was not allowed without break flashing 
 New feature: WHOLE Flash Pre-Erase
  - Erase whole USER region. Destroy ALL data include unique and secure one! Support both Modern and Legacy lines.
 Changed: Repartition procedure rebuild to support modern devices and special cases (user memory issues and other fixes)
 New feature: Smart erase
  - In manual mode selection and enabled pre-erase all unchecked partitions will not be touched
  - Storage boundary checks now works correct on legacy and modern lines  
Firmware Reader / Maker:
 Changed: Local DB updated to latest version 
 Changed: Scatter creation support latest platforms and variants
 Changed: Scatter compatibility with SPFT optimized ( for DL only mode )
 New feature: FileSystem creation and params now generated according Android version
 New feature: Ability to skip "critical" partitions verification during read ( bl-unlocked devices and specific cases ) 
MemoryTool: 
 New feature: Switch working mode ( ADR - PRT options in global settings   ) without tool restart (no need to exit and run software again)
 New feature: Error ignoring on RAPHAEL line devices. Errors are not triggers shutdown anymore.
 Changed: Update PMT operation rebuild. Support modern devices and use multiple factors now.
 Changed: Init preloader operation. Support plain preloader dumps that was created by MemoryTool.
 Changed: Partition listing style on LEGACY devices. In case of protected regions do not triggered shutdown anymore.
 Changed: Write operation now handle correctly some sparse images used in Android 9 and newer versions  
Service:
 BugFix: Format FS procedure updated 
 BugFix: Reset FRP procedure updated
 BugFix: Identify procedure updated and revised
 New feature: eMMC life counter check during Identify 
  - Show, if possible by Agent or HW, storage life status. LifeCycleEnd(ReadOnly), LifeCycleNearEnd states. 
  - Support only Raphael newer than MT6739. Support NAND devices as well ( MT6570 ) 
UserData:
 New feature: Reset Privacy Locks 
  - Support old and modern devices. Procedure is USERDATA SAFE if that required 
LoaderDatabase:
 Base Loader v1924 included
 Base Loader v1936 included
 Base Loader v1944 included
 New TECNO sec agents included
 New VIVO sec agents included
 New ALCATEL sec agents included 
 New Hisense sec agents included 
 New Moto sec agents included
 New Huawei sec agents included 
 New Lenovo agents included 
 And other different and generic models can be found in list 
Other:
 Changed: Base DB revised, unused and "buggy" types removed from BASE agents. 
  - Change settings if DA version not contain your device platform
 Changed: EMIDb updated, more types supported
 Changed: Preloader parser now shows more complete memory details 
Thanks to:
Special thanks to *respected Mr. gracy_elec*
Special thanks to *respected Mr. Kamal_singla*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Password for archive is: 12345678

----------

